
Buzzword Ipsum - forrestbrazeal
http://www.buzzwordipsum.com/
======
smacktoward
I prefer Hipster Ipsum, myself: [https://hipsum.co/](https://hipsum.co/)

It's just a little site, you probably haven't heard of it.

------
raenn
Ha, wondered where our traffic was coming from. Co-creator here - if anyone
has any next-generation best-of-breed buzzwords we can use to strategize and
synergise our dynamic platform offering, we accept PR's :)
[https://github.com/inversion/buzzword-
ipsum](https://github.com/inversion/buzzword-ipsum)

------
chevas
[http://bullshitipsum.com/](http://bullshitipsum.com/) has been around for
quite awhile though. Nevertheless, buzzwordipsum does take a stab at making
complete sentences.

------
thearn4
The output looks like transcripts of some of the poorer TEDx talks that I've
watched. Excellent job.

~~~
boondaburrah
Here is Reggie Watts, at actual TED, near as I can tell live synthesizing a
ted-talk out of radiation picked up through his hair.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdHK_r9RXTc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdHK_r9RXTc)

